# Heat Wave!



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Still having a record heat wave, for this area.  I know other parts of the country are sweltering too.  We take all the preventative measures to keep it cool in the house, such as losing windows and shades in the morning, running ceiling fans counter clockwise, you know the drill.  It never cooled off last night, though.  I have a window unit that Joe rescued.  I'm scared to turn it on for very long!  How much electricity do these really use?  How do you use your's to keep cool?


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Still having a record heat wave, for this area.Â  I know other parts of the country are sweltering too.Â  We take all the preventative measures to keep it cool in the house, such as losing windows and shades in the morning, running ceiling fans counter clockwise, you know the drill.Â  It never cooled off last night, though. Â I have a window unit that Joe rescued.Â  I'm scared to turn it on for very long!Â  How much electricity do these really use?Â  How do you use your's to keep cool?Â


 
 Hi Red, I have a simple way to stay cool at bed time. It will last several hours and is pretty cheap. We fill empty 1/2 gallon milk or juice cartons with water and freeze overnight. At bed time remove carton and place ice in a baking pan. Get your standup fan or what every simple fan you have and adjust so air blows off 
 the ice. Instant air-con with out the cost. I would put it on a stand next to bed for proper height so cool air blows on you.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

..just took this.. it's in the shade, too.. not exactly what I waited all winter for!! [>:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Still having a record heat wave, for this area.Â  I know other parts of the country are sweltering too.Â  We take all the preventative measures to keep it cool in the house, such as losing windows and shades in the morning, running ceiling fans counter clockwise, you know the drill.Â  It never cooled off last night, though. Â I have a window unit that Joe rescued.Â  I'm scared to turn it on for very long!Â  How much electricity do these really use?Â  How do you use your's to keep cool?Â


 I don't care about how much it is going to cost to stay cool on days  like today, it is hitting 115. With the heat index safty first,its dangerous out there!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Good idea, Rocky!  I do have a bowl of ice in front of my fan, right now.  Your idea seems like it would last longer.  I wonder what they did before electricity, when there were no fans!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Charlie, it's 96 here.  Not sure what it is with the heat index.  I'll still take this over the Winter doldrums, lugging wood and using the woodstove!  I love Summer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow rock I'm drifting back to the 1800s,but the wife would have to fan the ice with a [8D]paper fan since there was no electric


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 22, 2011)

Kansas City has been baking for the past week and a half.  Can't wait until it's down around 90 degrees again... 

 Hey Laur - try taking an electric meter reading, then read it again an hour later to establish a "regular" hour.  Run your AC for an hour and read the meter.  Subtract the regular hour from the AC hour, and that'll give you an idea of how many kilowatt-hours the AC uses.  You should have the kilowatt-hour rates on your electric bill, so you can figure out how much it'll cost.


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

106 by me...[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Smug here in the air conditioning at my grandma's house! []

 But I did go to an antique shop earlier today. No air conditioning there... [:'(] But I got a couple nice bottles, it was worth it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Some ways people kept cool in the "olden days" and ancient times.  I think the bedsheets in the fridge is a great idea!


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Smug here in the air conditioning at my grandma's house! []
> 
> But I did go to an antique shop earlier today. No air conditioning there... [:'(] But I got a couple nice bottles, it was worth it.


 I may be down this weekend as well...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Some ways people kept cool in the "olden days" and ancient times.  I think the bedsheets in the fridge is a great idea!


 

 this is the one I like! 50 sounds sooo good!
 One of the first methods of dealing with heat was living underground or  in caves...think cavemen.  In both summer and winter, caves maintain a  temperature of about 50 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

Today was free pool day in the city.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

But they were turning people away because of over crowding.The cops had to come,people were jumping the fence.Probably   a riot, coming on.I left so I'll watch the news and see.

 No way would I stand in that line.


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

its been about 95-100 here,the humiditys the worst part,its cloudy and sprinkling right now,so it feels pretty good[]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

Hate to poke at you guys but...
 Its 82 degrees and beautiful today. Last night was 68.[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

i thought HA is supposed to be HOT[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Party on Rocky!! [] wish I was there


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 22, 2011)

drove a friend to newark airport yesterday.  reading in the car was 107F.  greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Hate to poke at you guys but...
> Its 82 degrees and beautiful today. Last night was 68.[]


 
 is what you really mean []


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 22, 2011)

We just got back from Tennessee today... to a hot house! Our house sitter never turned on the air conditioner![] I went swimming, but the pool was hot.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2011)

My co worker and I were at our local hospital today installing an office window, we were facing the local high school across the street....As the lit sign showed the time, I watched for the temp...(Sign is in the shade, mind you)..109!,...An hour later it was 111! unheard of around here...not usually ever triple digit heat like that here..


----------



## LC (Jul 23, 2011)

Heat index was 110 here today in Ohio . The humidity was unbearable .


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 23, 2011)

I was thinking about going and trying to get permissions today... went outside and gave up went to a bar instead lol way to hot to walk around....

 Chris


----------



## rockbot (Jul 23, 2011)

Boy that is some high temps. Scary stuff.
 Our normal trade winds keep us pretty cool. The hottest I've been was on Oahu back in 1985. we hit 98 and averaged 92 for several weeks.
 I can't image anything over 100.[&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2011)

It was pretty miserable, so I did my grocery shopping last night.  The nice cool supermarket felt good.  The stroke from the food prices didn't.  [][]


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 23, 2011)

Kind of weird reading all this .... seems just the other day you were all up to your butts in snow and ice, then it was rain & floods with a few tornadoes thrown in !  Waiting with bated breath to see what happens next !


----------



## rockbot (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Kind of weird reading all this .... seems just the other day you were all up to your butts in snow and ice, then it was rain & floods with a few tornadoes thrown in !Â  Waiting with bated breath to see what happens next !Â


 
 I was thinking the same too. Our weather has been quite good the past few years. Makes me wonder if its the quiet before the storm.[8|]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's what we did yesterday to beat the heat. []


----------



## epackage (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Here's what we did yesterday to beat the heat.Â []


 Great Pic....[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks like this area.  Great pic of the fam. I guess you guys haven't been having as bad a drought as we have (it did rain last night, but we need more).


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 24, 2011)

> Waiting with bated breath to see what happens next !Â


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

Its still a warm one up here. No locust yet but we do have some big grasshoppers. []


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2011)

Rocky that is a cool idea. I will try it .. : ) Any ideas for making a cooling mat of some kind for dogs. My dog has seizures, overheating is a problem. When I'm home He lays on ice packs  in bed with me. I'm afraid he'll chew on one when I'm away. Filled water bottles leak when melting. I've found a cooling vest that is a cape, but I know he wouldn't like that. Anyone have any suggestions. Heat can be a trigger for his seizures.

 Thanks ~


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2011)

HAA! Suckers! I was in a nice air conditioned hospital room since Friday. Talk about timing.


----------



## peejrey (Jul 25, 2011)

> HAA! Suckers! I was in a nice air conditioned hospital room since Friday. Talk about timing.


 Well, in my basement, bedroom, Bottle room, ect....
 It stays between 59-70..


----------



## carobran (Jul 25, 2011)

supposed to cool off here this week,_(supposed to)_


----------

